# pkg prints deprecation error.



## eonil (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a FreeBSD 9.2 VM, and it is printing some deprecation error for each time I use it.


```
root@vm1:/root # pkg install curl
pkg: PACKAGESITE in pkg.conf is deprecated. Please create a repository configuration file
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: Warning: use of http:// URL scheme with SRV records is deprecated: switch to pkg+http://
curl-7.33.0_2 already installed

root@vm1:/root # cat /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf
packagesite: http://pkgbeta.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:9:x86:64/latest

root@vm1:/usr/local # pkg install pkg
pkg: PACKAGESITE in pkg.conf is deprecated. Please create a repository configuration file
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: Warning: use of http:// URL scheme with SRV records is deprecated: switch to pkg+http://
pkg-1.2.5 already installed
root@vm1:/usr/local #
```

The pkg feature itself works well. It actually installs package. Current problem is only the message. Anyway any warning/error message means there's some issue, so I want to clear the issue. What should I do to fix this?


----------



## nanotek (Jan 18, 2014)

Issue:
`mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos`
`vi /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf`

Add:

```
FreeBSD: {
 url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
 mirror_type: "srv",
 enabled: yes
 }
```

Issue:
`mv /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf.orig`

And you will have no more warnings.


----------

